
Android collecting 10 times more data than iOS, claims study - paulcarroty
http://zeenews.india.com/technology/android-collecting-10-times-more-data-than-ios-claims-study-2135432.html
======
squarefoot
The article implies that Google apps and services are to blame for user data
collection, but 3rd party apps should also be taken into account: most apps
require access to practically every resource no matter if it's really needed
or not, and the wort part of it is the users who got accustomed to open
everything just to play even the lamest game. That makes any phone out there
the worst possible platform to do anything remotely related to
security/privacy/banking/money etc. I dream of a phone-sized 100% open
platform with Debian, nothing more.

~~~
ninedays
Even though I agree with you, I think Google should set the example and show
good practices if it wants to entice developers to do the same. "Why bother if
Google is already doing it?" is something I heard too many times.

------
gpsz
Link to the study that is referenced: [https://digitalcontentnext.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/08/DC...](https://digitalcontentnext.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/08/DCN-Google-Data-Collection-Paper.pdf)

------
gay
Not surprising due to gsuite and 3rd party applications loaded on to Android
devices.

------
blackbrokkoli
Since the article doesn't link to the study I will discard this as statistical
meaninglessness.

How do you measure "10 times more"? If my OS steals my pictures but one
converts them to *.webm before they get sent, and waste more MB data with
that, did they collect more? Is an OS better because it sends more detailed
location data but fewer times a day or the other way around? What if Users
chat more on average on one OS? What about bloated apps that produce more
noise? What about data that get's send but isn't sensitive, like I don't know,
the average reaction time of the power button? You can send that 2000 times a
day and I still care less than when you keylog me...

